# Crazy mod for a snow plow frame, is it possible? (Basher)



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

So, its been a while since ive been around the plowsite forum. Yet, ive never seen or read about a mount that you can attach to a brush guard?

Surely im not the first person to come up with this idea, but i would love to be able to put my brush guard with my winch back on my truck during the summer months. 

So, Basher, you sell snoway parts still right? How would i go about making an attachment to mount my brush guard on? 

Has anyone done this?

((BTW, good to see your still around, i must have missed the reason to the Snoway subforum divorce off this site, lots of good info posted there.)

BTW, i need a bell crank.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

81 views no thoughts?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

If your talking about adding a mount to your brush guard to fit into your snow plow mounts on the truck, I don't think you will find a commercial product. Of course you could fab something. I could see it working with just the brush guard. Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable winching off my snow plow mounts. They are designed for pushing, not pulling.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

If you could find an old plow frame im sure you could cut/weld and fab it up.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Fisher makes a small grille guard that mounts to the plow mounts. I have an old MM1 frame that i have saved just for this reason. Now i am just waiting for a good deal on a brush guard. As far as winching off the mounts? I suspect you could, i have done some pulling using my fisher mounts but you want to pull straight on so you do not bend the mounts sideways.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I cannot see a brush guard having the strength to handle a plow mount, not enough thruster arm. 

Fisher and Meyer both make brush guards for certain plow modals and I'm sure you could modify one to work with any manufacturer's mount.

Anything can be made. You could certainly combine a plow mount and winch mount. No one makes one but if your arms are long enough and pockets deep enough anything can be done.payup

Call Kim or shoot me a email about the Bell crank, We have them in stock.


----------



## lwharton (Jul 27, 2010)

*Same Idea Here*

I think what your saying is what I have been thinking ever since I bought my snoway. At least my thought is to attach brush guard in summer to my existing plow mounts not so much to have brush guard support plow in the winter. I am currently looking into fabing up such a arrangement by making a adapter plate for the brush guard i have in mind. Keep us posted on what you come up with!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

lwharton;1438003 said:


> my thought is to attach brush guard in summer to my existing plow mounts!


that is possible


----------



## bradrob82 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Meyer classic mount on my 2000 dodge 2500, I took a Ranch hand grill guard and made and welded up a lower bracket to slide into the tubes.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i wanted to do the same thing your talking about but this ended up being the simplest solution and it looks nice. i think ive decided im going to have it linexd. i had the plow on the truck and we made the bumper around it.


----------



## eschildkraut (Mar 29, 2012)

*designing it*

My company is in the process of designing a guard that attaches to either the boss mount or western pro mount.

Message me for details


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

We built a weight bracket that slides into the western ultramount brackets, anything is possible! We were hanging 1600lbs off it with no problems!


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Is that bumper/brush guard completely galvanized, or is it just aluminum painted. If galvanized, where did you get it done?


----------

